# 6m EME

## Oleg(EX8MLT)

EX6EME   UN8GC   EX8MLT   MN82re   6 ,   setup IC-7200 ,  IC-756PRO3  13  +   50.200 WSJT.

----------


## VOVAN.59

13   -  , ,   -   ?

----------


## ur3ctb

> EX6EME   UN8GC   EX8MLT   MN82re   6 ,   setup IC-7200 ,  IC-756PRO3  13  +   50.200 WSJT.


,       6  ?  - ?

----------


## ra3tes

,    ... 
  ,    EME QSO ? 
13  8     ,   ,   ,   ,  ...
ps.     6  ( EME)...
    (2  10  max),   2-3  ,       , .      TEP (  )  .
 QSL  KP2A,   ...     ,   .
pss.       6  !!!  !!!

----------


## Serg

,    ,    : http://www.uarl.com.ua/ut7uv/index.htm

----------


## Andy2

> ,    ... 
>   ,    EME QSO ? 
> 13  8     ,   ,   ,   ,  ...
> ps.     6  ( EME)...
>     (2  10  max),  2-3  ,       , .      TEP (  )  .
>  QSL  KP2A,   ...     ,   .
> pss.       6  !!!  !!!


   KP2A ,    TEP ?  ,   !    TEP,      ?     , ,   F2    .   "TEP"    ?

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IUv...em-subs_digest

----------

